# xxx MOXIE xxx



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

This is just a quick post to send some love and hugs to Raina, who has been noticeably absent this week. Hope you are doing ok and recovering from your losses. We all miss you and hope to see you back soon!! (((hugs)))

E..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How very nice of you, Eric! Moxie did check in today and is doing some better .. have a look here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=26188

Terry


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks terry just thought i would post and let everyone show her how missed and loved she is...
E..


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh Eric, thats soooo sweet of you! Thanks so much! Awwww, you are a real sweet one, thats for sure!  
I really do appreciate how supportive everyone's been! I know everyone else here has lost pet pigeons, and they were like my pets, for a while anyways, and it has been very hard, so i do appreciate all the support! Thanks so much!
Eric, LOL! I am not THAT exciting! I am only a double "x," not a triple "x!"  
Lots of forums already have "moxie" taken as a handle, so i just added the double "x," as a single "x" is usually taken, and i'm definately not a triple "x" kind of gal! I dont even check anymore, i just use double x, too bad of a memory to remember anything different site to site!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi XXXXMOXIEXXXX, Extra X's and some OOOOO's X's are kisses and the O's are hugs  .GEORGE *


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I wrote you in the other thread but I think it is so very sweet of Eric to make a special thread just so we can let you know you are in our hearts. Like the others, hugs and kisses to you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so very thoughtful, Eric.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You've survived one of my worst nightmares and I know it still hurts you. Plenty more birds still need your help so... welcome back. xxoo
I don't think the passing of the one legged bird and the other little hen had anything to do with what you did or did not do. A reminder none the less, to all of us, that here are risks involved with shipping.


----------

